# charging and volyage drop issues



## unfknblvbl (Mar 15, 2017)

So i Have a kenwood kdc 500 deck and a mini dsp with a alpine with a alpine pdx 500 watt 4 channel amp powering 2- 8" mid bass pioneers and 2- 5 " mids and a hipfonics just to power my tweeters and a HCCA 5000.1D amplifier powering my 2- 12" hcca subs running at two ohms. I have 2 batteries (starter battery under the hood and a Deep Cycle battery in the rear of the vehicle, which is powering all the amps) and an upgraded 325 amp output alternator by Excessive Amperage custom built for me by "D4S" Down 4 Sound audio. All of which are wired with 0 guage wire. But my problem is im still having voltage droppage down to 10 volts while listening to my system while driving. What more do i need to do?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Wiring looks a little suspect, but kinda hard to make out what exactly is going on. Your amps look jammed in there. Is that tape on your wires?


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

reposted?


----------

